# A Q&A on Weapon's, Armor, The Human Soul, and There ability's to kill monster's.



## Rojack79 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ok peep's i have a set of questions that need to be answered before i progress any further with my book. So question #1. Are thare any swords that were designed to get through plate armor? 
Q#2. How heavy is chain mail compared to full plate? 
Q#3. What kind's of armor did the japanese have?
Q#4. How strong would a monsters skin have to be to not suffer any damage from a sword? 
Q#5. How much energy does the average human use in 1 lifetime? 
Ok these are all the questions i have for now. More will come later.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 4, 2016)

Any time you use the term "Monster" you know it's going to be completely subjective because monsters don't exist here in the real world. You're the writer, you make that rule as to whether a weapon can or cannot penetrate a dragon's skin.

I can't really help with the armor, but There's this company called "Cold Steel" that makes real life, battle-ready swords based on styles from all over the world. They've got loads of Japanese swords, daggers and other weapons. Give them a look. They even have a youtube channel where you can see their products in action!

P.S. Not every word that ends in "s" needs an apostrophe.


----------



## Greimour (Feb 4, 2016)

*Q#1. Are thare any swords that were designed to get through plate armor?*

Yes.

One such sword was: Type XVI  (it probably has a better name for 'type' of sword, but if you want to find it that's what you search)

Others can be found with a good search but that's the one I like the most.







A decent online search will provide more information, or I might be able to find some if you want specific details or documents.

*Q#2. How heavy is chain mail compared to full plate?*

10kg vs 50kg ... depending on styles and metals and other factors.

In your next question, you mention Japanese, which would be Kurasi (I believe). 

But weight varies and depends.
For mail: Weave density, ring thickness (1-1.63mm ish), material used (bronze, iron steel.

If researching this, might want to look into the types of mail too. The manufacturing process and stuff. Such as: was the mail weaved, riveted or welded?

You can find that info on wiki.

For a Hauberk (chain mail) you are probably looking at 10kg for a pretty strong one. The re-enactment ones made today are usually around 10kg.

A full set of plate armor on the other hand (depending on era and style and metal), you are looking at 50kg.

It fully depends. On top of that you have 'plated mail' to think about, as well as what it is made out of and so on. I'd say to not put chain above 10kg and don't put plate above 60-ish-kg and you will be fine.


*
Q#3. What kind's of armor did the Japanese have?*


Lots. The more famous ones are probably those worn by the Samurai, such as the dou or dō. 

Just as we have the Cuirass and Helmets, so did they. Probably before we did even.

Traditional Japanese armors were made up of many materials and a lot of smaller pieces. Metals, leather, silk, etc.

Pre-Samurai, with just leather and metal plates, was the Tankō and Keikō. Tankō for foot soldiers, Keikō for horsemen. Tanko is closest to the more European plate armor in my opinion, but some searches yourself should help you understand which one you want / require.

Depends on the era.


*Q#4. How strong would a monsters skin have to be to not suffer any damage from a sword?
*
Variables! We talking a cutlass? A Rapier? A type XVI? Is it being swung by Hercules or Billy Elliot?

Variables into account, you are looking at an Armadillo's Carapace at the least. Hippo Hide, Elephant Hide, Crocodile Hide are all sturdy enough to withstand some hacks and slashes from certain swords. Obviously depending on sharpness/strength of blade, as well as weight of blade and strength of the wielder. Also depends on if its a thrust, a hack, a slash, etc.

That's animals though, not Monsters. Might be worth noting that a Pride  of Lions can't damage a hippo, yet a hippo won't walk into a thorn-bush.  Elephants likewise don't like walking into thorns and brambles. Claws  and Teeth of Lions and they like: "Dude! You peeing me off!" 

Brambles: "Argh! It hurts!"

>.>

*Q#5. How much energy does the average human use in 1 lifetime?*

You talking 'energy' as in the human fuel known as Calories? 

The 'average' human will burn somewhere in the region of 1,620 calories per day, which is 591,300 — 591,705 per year for an adult (female)
In comparison, the 'average' man will burn more in the region of 2,000-2,500. But if we're talking about a soldier marching every day with full armor and training all the time, etc. Then the consumption suddenly shoots through the roof.


*Personal Note:* Only question 1 could be given a straight answer. After that, only question 3 could be given some examples. Questions 2, 4 and 5 were open to too many variables.

There is no animal on Earth that I am aware of that is completely immune to every type of sword. If it is 'Fantasy Fiction' though, just say: "Hide so thick the sword couldn't cut through" or "Barely more than a scratch was left on the Carapace even after such a powerful sword skill was used."

:/


~Kev.


P.S. I am not sure Wallace's 5ft4 (minus handle) sword could kill a 'Mythical Dragon' ... but then, it depends on the type of Dragon. 

_Tanlladwyr _(Sir Lancelot's sword) 
or 
Caledfwlch (A.K.A Excalibur)

Could definitely kill a dragon 

Then there is the Vorpal Sword (Vorpal Blade) that killed the Jabberwocky. So that could probably kill a dragon too.

Point is: No matter what animal is 'resistant' to a sword — such an animal is likely mythical, and therefore, a mythical sword will beat it.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you Greimour for your help. You gave me the answers i needed and helped me come up with new ones. I will redo question's 4 & 5 so they can be better understood.

So Q#4. What kind of skin/hide would a monster need to survive attacks from normal swords/axes/arrows weilded by normal people?

Q#5. How much energy does a person exspend in 1 life time? (can the answer be given in comperison to Tnt, exsplosive energy or force.) i need to know this amount of energy as a number so i can come up with a formula for converting a humans soul/spirit into a power source for a magial artifact.

Q#6. How much physical energy is required to vaporize the human body? 

Q#7. How much Chi/Mana/ spiritual energy can the human body contain?

Thats all for now.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 4, 2016)

Once again with the "Chi/Mana" thing, it is completely subjective. Because Chi has no inherent quantity that can be increased or decreased (Not to mention no way to measure it) 

Remember the meme "IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!"? Well, Nine thousand what? To answer that question you need to come up with some way to measure chi. 

You mentioned in question 5 that you need to measure a human's energy level. There is no way to answer this in a scientific manner, as humans increase and decrease in "Power" constantly depending on what they eat and at what rate they maintain homeostasis. What you are looking for is "Lifespan potential" and unfortunately, there's no way to measure it. So like I said earlier, you have to come up with a measuring system for it.

Please put down the Japanese Mythology book and go pick up a biology textbook. I can give you fabulous links to anything scientific, but I'm not so good with all this oogie-boogie magic mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Greimour (Feb 5, 2016)

Hmm. OK.

*Q#4. What kind of skin/hide would a monster need to survive attacks from normal swords/axes/arrows weilded by normal people?*

Type of hide for a monster doesn't matter. I don't want to get into details so let's just say: The thicker the better.

Types of 'monster armor' can be straight up skin, thick fur, thick hide, carapace, scales or even fish scale. In fact, even slime works. A fish is sometimes hard to cut because of the slime coating it has. 

So when talking 'Monster' - there is no base stipulation to work with. No numerical merit to work with. I will come back to this at the end to try and help.

* Q#5. How much energy does a person exspend in 1 life time? (can the  answer be given in comperison to Tnt, exsplosive energy or force.) i  need to know this amount of energy as a number so i can come up with a  formula for converting a humans soul/spirit into a power source for a  magial artifact.*

Remember I said a human male 'on average' will use 2000-2500 Calories per day?

1 Calorie = 1 Kilocalorie, also known as 1 food calorie. 
1 Kilocarie is equal to 1 gram of TNT (true)

A Calorie is the amount of energy required to raise the temperature of  one kilogram of water by one degree Celsius.  One Calorie is also  approximately 4.184 kilojoules or about 1.16 watt/hours.

See here: http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...valent-to-one-gram-of-tnt-in-terms-of-energy/

*Q#6. How much physical energy is required to vaporize the human body? 
*
Huge Variable. Let me refer to the next question first.
*
Q#7. How much Chi/Mana/ spiritual energy can the human body contain?*

No matter what you call it, Qi is an internal bioenergy. It has Scientifically been proven to exist, on at least one level. Measurements of up to 10 mG (milliGuass) have been measured by Tai Chi practitioners. 

That measurement is in a magentic field though, and even the scientists taking the measurements said that 'Qi' is not a magnetic force.

So. Lets not talk science. Lets talk theory and application.

The cultivation of Qi starts with 3 parts of the body. The upper, middle and lower dan t'ian (dantian).

The lower dantian is in the lower abdomen, about an inch down from your naval and about an inch deep (give or take). This is the Xia dantian. 

The middle dantian is also known as the 'Crimson Palace', the 'Cauldron', 'The Furnace' and others. Typically (Scientifically and medically) this would be the Thymus Gland, located in the center of your chest on level with your heart. Roughly. This is the Zhōng Dāntián.

Finally, we have the upper dantian, located between the eyebrows in the center of your forehead. This is a typical location in animation for the 'third eye' or on a cyclops, their only eye. The upper dantian is also known as 'the third eye'. I will get into the specifics in a minute, but this one is called (known as) the Shàng Dāntián.


So first lets break down the Dantians.

Lower is where Qi is stored. Middle is where it is refined into 'Spirit'. Upper is where it is refined into 'Emptiness'. Emptiness is an important part of Taoism, it is called Wue Wei, and is literally the action of 'non-doing'.

All Qi practicing methods start with the lower dantian. the Fu in Kung-Fu means 'Belly'. The breathing exercises, yoga, and almost everything else begins with this step. It is the tree of life. The root of everything. Without the lower dantian you cannot practice qigong.

Now it gets a bit more complicated, so I will super simplify it in 'fiction meets fact'.

Qi already exists inside the lower Dantian. By controlling internal energy, you push it out of the dantian and along 'channels' that exist inside your body. These 'channels' may be blocked or very weak, resulting in a weak constition or the inability to force your qi out.

The qi can be processed and used to clear the blocked channels. Going along the channels to reach a meridian point will create a meridian channel. You send the Qi from your dantian to the Meridian point and back again, this will create the first step, which can be considered 'Level 1'. 

With each successful circuit of Qi from dantian to Meridian point and back again, the channel becomes stronger and the Qi is refined. In addition, the amount of Qi stored in the Dantian increases and the amount of Qi available to be stored also increases. This is a bit like how the stomach stretches, except the energy (Qi) hasn't become bigger and nor has the Dantian. The energy is just purer and therefore holds more.

With a second Meridian channel reached, the strength increases again. 

Third Meridian channel reached, strength increases again.

This continues for every single Meridian. 

Meridians are also known as accupuncture points and there is an uncountable number of them, but that isn't what we are talking about here. There are '12 Meridians' throughout the human body. This is usually the source for 'Level ups' in fiction.

You don't have to stick with 12 Meridians though. Some people go up to 54, others base it on different teachings. For those familiar with naruto; the power he used is Qi and his capacity is higher than the others in his village. I don't remember if they called it Qi though.

So, moving along and skipping the complicated stuff that doesn't need to be described with great detail in fictional work:

Let's go with '54 Channels'.

Some fictional stories have Qi as a source energy people can either use, or can't. Simple as that. The more channels they have open, the greater their talent and the faster they train; which in turn increases their chances of reaching the stage of immortals.

Here is a basic example set up for Xianxia (a genre of writing that is related to this):

54 Meridian Channels open and the ability to use 'Qi'

The Soaring Cloud Sect has a Qi refining method that utilizes 23 Meridian Channels as a complete circuit to refine their Qi. This provides their Dantian with a middle level Refining Technique that can be considered powerful. Compared to a refinining Technique where only 12 channels are used, two people of the same level will have a fundamental difference in their base amount of Qi.

In other words: A beginner level 'Zifu' using 12 channel refining technique will have as much as 50% less Qi than a member of the Soaring Cloud Sect that is also a beginner level Zifu.

This will mean that a middle stage Zifu practitioner of the Soaring Cloud Sect will be as strong as a Late stage Zifu practitioner of the other sect.

Unfortunately, Zifu is almost entirely restricted to the physical ability one posseses, so the quality of their ability is still considered 'below basic'. After all, they aren't even immortals yet. a Late Sage Zifu might only be comparable to Bruce Lee, while a peak middle stage Zifu could be Chuck Norris (in his prime).

After the Zifu stage will be another.. Wanxiang maybe. Wanxiangs use the middle dantian to refine their Qi into spirit. This is an entire Realm of Difference. A Wanxiang will be able to attack a Zifu without using any physical contact. Their _Spirit_ aura will strike out and hit the opponents body. It can even defend against physical blows. The amount of energy it takes however is extreme, so they will usually use their 'new abilities' in conjunction with their physical abilities — which is already peak Late Stage Zifu or higher.

 Essentially, only their Qi has been refined to a higher quality.

In that scenario, a late stage Zifu level member of the Soaring Cloud Sect will still be a match for a 12 Meridian Refinement practitioner at the Early Wanxiang level.

... You following this?

~~~

At any rate, you can decide the levels yourself; Example:

Realm: Mortal, Practitioner, Saint, Earth Immortal, Heaven Immortal, Celestial Immortal, Emperor Immortal, Deity, Sovereign ...

Level for each could be 1 to 12

After Saint and becoming an Earth Immortal might require one to face the 3 in 9 tribulation. Failure could result in becoming a Loose Immortal or Dead. A Loose Immortal will start at level 1, but to be equal to a level 1 Earth Immortal, they would have to reach level 3. A level 12 Earth Immortal would ascend to a Heavenly Immortal after the 6 in 9 Tribulation, but a Loose Immortal will face Tribulations every time they level up. After levelling up 15 times and becoming equal to a level 12 Earth Immortal, they will face their 15th Tribulation and ascend to become a Heaven Immortal.

In that way, they get a second chance, but the path is much tougher and there is an extra 15 chances to get destroyed by the heavens.

After Emporer Immortal, the 9 in 9 Tribulation.

After passing Earth Immortal to Heaven Immortal, you ascend from Earth into the Heaven realm.
After passing each tribulation, 3 in 9, 6 in 9 and 9 in 9, you will ascend to a new realm. A higher realm.

Such things are common standards in Xianxia novels.

...

I recommend reading these stories online:

Coiling Dragon #1 (Definitely, will really help you)
Stellar Transformations #2 (only after finishing Coiling Dragon)

Against The Gods
Battle Through the Heavens
I Shall Seal the Heavens
Tales of Demons and Gods
The Desolate Era

You can find these in various places, but a great place to start is Wuxiaworld.com — the complete series of Coiling Dragon is there and so are the continuing translations of the other stories I mentioned. (I think all of them, not sure)


*If you read those stories, your questions will find answers.


P.S.*  I didn't explain the other 2 dantians because my reply got too big and I would be here all day. Read the stories, seriously, will definitely help you. Just know that all the stories are translated to English from languages such as Korean, Mandarin and others... so the spelling and grammar may not be the best. Somehow though, this didn't detract at all for me when I read them.


*Edit:  *Forgot the monsters:

Monsters can level up too! Monsters, animals, etc, also have Qi. If a 'Beast' (normal animal) raises their chi level, they become 'magic beasts' ... if they grow strong enough, they can learn the human language and even change into human form. 

Ever heard of the Legendary Madam White Snake? Chinese Mythology, check it out. Chances are, she is one such 'Divine Beast'. 

Levels of Beasts also matter. Just as a person born in the Heaven realm will become a Heaven ranked Immortal, an Animal born in the Heaven Realm will easily be a match for Madam White Snake.


In addition, 'Monsters' aren't animals. Therefore, they have strengths and weaknesses of their own — unique to each individual species. A Minotaur is weaker to the net and spear but generally stronger against swords and shields. (His hammers probably help)

But then that depends on the type of Minotaur. Are you going traditional or your own version?

A Slime is pretty much immune to physical damage, but they are beings or pure magic, so their magic resistance is also high. Typically, their weakness is a small nucleus located in the center of their 'mass'. Stabbing or crushing the nucleus will cause the slime to break down into a gooey mess.

Dragon Scale is pretty damn tough. Like titanium tough. Their skin on the other hand is incredibly durable and high magic resistance. On top of that, they have unique abilities depending on their [breed?] ... just look at 'How to Twist a Dragons Tail' = How to train your Dragon.

Unicorns have different abilities in every damn story they appear in. Ultimately, they are impossible to catch without super powers or a virgin maiden to act as lure. Either one or the other will suffice. [See Ark for reference. A story available to be read online - for free]

Throughout history and mythology, Monsters are unique and different to animals. Hydra was damn near invincible until heads were chopped off with a magical weapon by a demigod [Hercules?]


A level 12 Zifu level Monster will not fear the sword of a level 1 Mortal man.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow. Once again Greimour i thank you for your very awsome answers. I've found the website and have saved it to my favorites. The magical monsters is very interesting mostly because of the japanese mythology having so many animal's that have Qi and get stronger as they age. So thank you again. Once again i am left more question's but i shall leave them for tomarrow.


----------



## Greimour (Feb 5, 2016)

No problem.

I also forgot to redress the question regarding "how much will make a person blow up" question.

Regarding Qi and Mana, etc. Which is what I think you meant. Then it is usually marked by 'Soul Level'. 
This is usually the Upper Dantian but I guess all 3 _could_ work.

Essentially, it is using the power stored in your own body to suppress, dominate and then fill the opponents body.

Think of the Dantian as a 'Balloon that Evolves'. 
If a balloon is overfilled, it explodes. 
The same principle applies to the Dantians.

The lower is Qi
The middle is Spirit << I am not 100% clear on how this one works.
The upper is Soul

Without growing in size, the amount it can hold increases. The amount it can reach is pretty much limitless. An entire Galaxy or even Universe could exist in the lower Dantian alone. This would be a Celestial, Deity or Sovereign level being.

So: Imagine a Deity level being used his/her extremely pure Qi to fill up a Mortals Dantian. A single drop would be enough to destroy not only his body, but his soul too.

Where to draw the line is for you to decide. Typically a persons 'Soul Level' will be the deciding factor of whether or not they can face people of a strong level/realm.

*Lets break up the 'Levels in 12':
*
Early Earth Immortal = levels 1-3
Middle Earth Immortal = Levels 4-6
Late Earth Immortal = Levels 7-9
Peak Earth Immortal = Levels 10-12

That is based primarily on 'Quality of Qi' < At this point in time, can be called 'Soul Force'

So, Earth Immortals have a very pure Soul Force. They could easily make a mortal explode with just a thought.

Now, imagine an Early Stage Earth Immortal (Level 2) has the Soul Level of a level 1 Heaven Immortal. Despite his Qi and Strength being at the Early Earth Immortal stage, he would still be able to contend against a Late Stage Earth Immortal by using various tricks and methods. 

Soul Shaker Arts for example will/can disrupt the higher leveled Earth Immortal. In that moment of bewilderment when his soul was shaken, he could have his Dantian pierced. Just like that, he loses everything and becomes an ordinary mortal. Even with his extremely high level soul, he has no way to use it anymore.

Game Over.

Still, the higher level Earth Immortal won't be without tricks and abilities of his own. Not to mention he is actually stronger and faster than his opponent. The fight would be relatively even.


...


Increasing Soul can come from 'Time' or 'Insight' or in reincarnation settings can have a multitude of other methods for stronger soul levels ... but a stronger soul doesn't necessarily mean you can battle stronger opponents. Everyone has their own methods to deal with things. At the end of the day, there is always someone stronger. Just when you think you are invincible in your levels realm, some noob with an OP weapon crit hits you in the back and you die. >.>

Magical Items, Soul Items, Artifacts, Ancient Treasures, Soul Protecting Artifacts, Dao Talismans, Strange Armaments, Tamed Magical Beasts, Over-powered Weapons, Overpowered Refining Techniques, Mass Cultivation Resources.... .... ... 

Anything can lead to an advantage. Only one advantage is needed. Used well and at the right time, an Earth Immortal might succeed in Killing a Heaven Immortal.



Additional Stories: 
—Desolate Era
—Martial God Asura
—Upgrade Specialist in Another World
—Sovereign of Three Realms
—Long Live Summons
—Mad God

I could keep going.

Feel free to ask any questions that come to mind.

My strongest recommendation is to read those Light Novels though. You may not like them all, but they have insights you could use and they definitely have answers to your questions.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 8, 2016)

Quick question, what was the most well armed warrior in the midieval era?

And how many weapons could the average soldier carry back then?


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 9, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Quick question, what was the most well armed warrior in the midieval era?
> 
> And how many weapons could the average soldier carry back then?



Which culture, Japanese or European?

PS: Always spellcheck your posts.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> Which culture, Japanese or European?
> 
> PS: Always spellcheck your posts.



Hmmm Both. My phone a sad excuse for a smart phone. It would like to have  spell check.


----------

